# Target pins



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Get you some wire nuts, nail that will fit in there and epoxy the nail in. Hold well. There is a kid who makes some on Facebook also. Look up gas bow strings and they have some made by him and think they give his name. 
I have some that are bent wire have to take a picture of them and post em up.


----------



## autoguns (Apr 27, 2010)

these work good


----------



## Pacnorhunter (Apr 6, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

autoguns said:


> these work good


I had really hard time pushing them in. Target would move before I was able to do it


----------



## Tipe (May 19, 2018)

Use normal nail and piece 1"x1" or ¾"x¾" of 10-12mm (25/64"-15/32") foam rubber. 
Push nail thru and put some epoxy to glue that head into foam.


Really works well and is easy to push... + U can make 100 of them at price of 12 bought pin's.


----------



## jk3campbell (Jun 11, 2016)

I made some of these for my wife, kids and me. Bought some cheap dice off Amazon drilled a hole matching the size of a nail. Cut off the head and epoxy or super glue the nail into the hole. Drill slow or the dice may develop some stress cracks. I also filed a groove in the nail for the glue to have more hold.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Those that autogun show will tear your thumb nail off trying to remove them & they play heck on wheel chair wheels. Piece of old garden hose & ring barn nail works great for out doors target butts & long golf tee's work for indoor targets.


----------



## RebelGT (Apr 5, 2019)

Those die pins look awesome!


----------



## jcw740 (Jun 13, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

jk3campbell said:


> I made some of these for my wife, kids and me. Bought some cheap dice off Amazon drilled a hole matching the size of a nail. Cut off the head and epoxy or super glue the nail into the hole. Drill slow or the dice may develop some stress cracks. I also filed a groove in the nail for the glue to have more hold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Brilliant. Can't believe it's been so hard to find a home depot/etc. solution. DIY it is


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

I made several hundred of these for my club a couple of years ago for about $50. I bought 250 4" bullet head nails and I think 6 or 7 hardwood rake handles.

I made a jig for my bandsaw to cut them to 1" lengths and another jig to hold them on my pedestal drill for centre drilling. I did sand the edges on a disc sander but next time I would not bother for the time it took. nails were just tapped through the hole over a block with a recess drilled with a spade bit and a centre hole to clear the nail. I lost maybe a dozen due to splitting, but if I drilled the centre holes any larger the nails would have needed to be glued in.

sorry for the blurry pic, I has lost the originals and this was a facebook rescue.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

caspian said:


> I made several hundred of these for my club a couple of years ago for about $50. I bought 250 4" bullet head nails and I think 6 or 7 hardwood rake handles.
> 
> I made a jig for my bandsaw to cut them to 1" lengths and another jig to hold them on my pedestal drill for centre drilling. I did sand the edges on a disc sander but next time I would not bother for the time it took. nails were just tapped through the hole over a block with a recess drilled with a spade bit and a centre hole to clear the nail. I lost maybe a dozen due to splitting, but if I drilled the centre holes any larger the nails would have needed to be glued in.
> 
> sorry for the blurry pic, I has lost the originals and this was a facebook rescue.


Nice job caspian. What I like about small screw like in mine is they have thread machined which "grabs" the target pretty good. I was afraid smooth surface nails might slide out a little on every shot.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

jk3campbell said:


> I made some of these for my wife, kids and me. Bought some cheap dice off Amazon drilled a hole matching the size of a nail. Cut off the head and epoxy or super glue the nail into the hole. Drill slow or the dice may develop some stress cracks. I also filed a groove in the nail for the glue to have more hold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There was a guy there who was selling exact same pins. My friend bought a set. I think he paid like $15 for 4 of them.


----------



## jk3campbell (Jun 11, 2016)

I used 16d nails and got 50 dice for $10. That's a pretty good profit he was making at 15 a set.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

You can see below what some pros are using instead of the nails


----------



## SDMiller2468 (Jan 15, 2018)

Very nice work and gives me an idea of my own. Thanks.


----------



## Gaspert (May 9, 2018)

Great Idea. If only I hit the target consistently and didn't fear breaking an arrow on one of these.


----------



## BobbyBouche (Sep 14, 2016)

autoguns said:


> these work good


I use these myself!


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

autoguns said:


> these work good


I'd have a never ending supply of these. My framers drop at least 200 on each house I build....


----------



## yvedel65 (May 10, 2019)

Very nice work and gives me an idea of my own. Thanks.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Outsider said:


> Nice job caspian. What I like about small screw like in mine is they have thread machined which "grabs" the target pretty good. I was afraid smooth surface nails might slide out a little on every shot.


it would possibly depend on the target butt material. the clubs I shoot at use a combination of neoprene stuffed/corflute faced, foam block and layered carpet faces and they seem to hold OK. they might not be ideal in other materials, I don't think they would work well on a bag target.

currently making another batch for a club that uses either Eleven foam or a locally producing version of the Eleven with a rubberised fill to the foam.


----------



## tylkrueg (Oct 3, 2012)

very nice


----------



## johnnyyukon (Jul 8, 2018)

Outsider said:


> You can see below what some pros are using instead of the nails
> 
> View attachment 6813263



So what are those exactly? They look like an earlier post of cabinet knobs. 

the good thing about those is that they have a thread that probably sticks in better as you mentioned earlier, but they're also pretty thick. Feel like you'd have to screw them into the target (bag, in my case).


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

johnnyyukon said:


> So what are those exactly? They look like an earlier post of cabinet knobs.
> 
> the good thing about those is that they have a thread that probably sticks in better as you mentioned earlier, but they're also pretty thick. Feel like you'd have to screw them into the target (bag, in my case).


I tried some targets I have at home and they worked perfectly. Also tried them on outdoor target at my local club.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Since NFAA won't supply target nails anymore this thread might be handy for some. Unless you want to take roofing nails with you to the game ;-)


----------



## DHGibson (Nov 9, 2010)

great idea


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

this is good stuff right there never even considered having custom pin holders, I like it.


----------



## Chasing60X (Sep 13, 2019)

Like the dice pins was looking at those on amazon as well


----------



## carly220 (Jan 9, 2010)

autoguns said:


> these work good


That's why the roofing guys left them all over my yard!


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

Chasing60X said:


> Like the dice pins was looking at those on amazon as well


You can make them yourself. My buddy bought those dice pins and told me not to buy them but make them myself. He said it looks like the guy just drilled a hole a glued a nail in it.


----------



## Jfull (Sep 16, 2019)

I love the dice ones. Definitely going to make some.


----------



## Brycer (Mar 15, 2013)

I love these DIY, idea, picture threads!


----------



## naterb (Apr 7, 2014)

Gaspert said:


> Great Idea. If only I hit the target consistently and didn't fear breaking an arrow on one of these.


All these metal ones make me nervous. Especially since I have little foam circles on my carpet target so if I hit center, its metal. 

Thinking about trying to steam and bend some bamboo skewers

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LukesDad08 (Jun 20, 2021)

these will work amazing


----------



## ScottMik (May 8, 2016)

Outsider said:


> When I attended indoor nationals in Louisville for the first time ever I struggled with those target nails. I even cut my hand trying to smash one in. There was a guy shooting with me who had a set of some kind of aluminum pins. Was at homedepot today and walked by cabinet knobs section and come up with this. A lot of choices in that section with target pins.


Good idea


----------



## kallt_kaffe (Apr 2, 2021)

naterb said:


> All these metal ones make me nervous. Especially since I have little foam circles on my carpet target so if I hit center, its metal.
> 
> Thinking about trying to steam and bend some bamboo skewers


I use 3D-printed target pins. Works great and doesn't destroy your arrows.
Tried a few variants but this is the one I use (shielded version): Archery Target Pin by myeh2k


----------

